# Pricing for a trailer?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Brand, age, height inside, width, ramp or step up, length of stall, mats, tires, floor material....so many things determine pricing.
Your area and what people in that area have and use also makes a difference...
Pictures of the trailer with new paint job and clear concise information describing it.... 
Without any of that information you could be told value is junk to a $10,000.00 trailer and everything in between..._ {obviously not junk btw!}
I have no idea of what value would be fair to put on it though..._
 
Look for trailer dealers in your area with comparable trailer make, model and year and of course condition to what you have for a better guesstimate.
Take it to a trailer dealer and have it appraised...that would probably be most accurate in $$....

Good luck in refurbishing and selling of your trailer....
:wink:


----------

